#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Bekeerling zoekt lieve vrouw.

## fir

Goedenavond Dames , ik ben op zoek naar een partner vrouw voor het leven, ik ben nederlander en bekeerd, ik hoor graag van jullie als er interesse is .
Vriendschap
trouwen
vertrouwen
groetjes

----------


## Amal1979

Hoi hoi

----------


## roosje10

Hoi,
Ben je nog op zoek?

----------


## fir

> Hoi,
> Ben je nog op zoek?


Hallo alles , klopt nog zoekende . Groetjes ik hoor graag van.jou

----------


## mijngevoel

Wat is je leeftijd als ik vragen mag?

----------


## fir

> Wat is je leeftijd als ik vragen mag?


Salam alles goed, 50 jaar ,dank voor je bericht ,ik hoor graag van je.

----------


## hayat89

Hoi, ben je nog op zoek?

----------


## soraya38

hallo ik heb intresse hoe oud ben jij aubEn volg je de soenna?

----------


## soraya38

> Salam alles goed, 50 jaar ,dank voor je bericht ,ik hoor graag van je.


hallo dat vind ik een beetje te oud
maar moet je iemand kennen rond 42 bekeerling
mag je zeker doorverwijzen

----------


## fir

Salam alles goed, ja ik volg de Soennah.
Ik hoor graag van jouw. Groetjes

----------

